# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Se débarrasser pacifiquement d'une colonie de rats

## aurore

Je suis sure que ce sujet a déjà été abordé, mais je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver le post  :: 

Au niveau de mon poulailler, il y a une vraie colonie de rats: quand je vais enfermer mes poules le soir, j'en vois au moins 10, gras comme des loukoum, en train de finir les graines qu'elles ont laissées. En plus, ils ont creusé un ville souterraine sur la butte où est mon poulailler: ça va finir pas s'effondrer à force...

Bref, trop c'est trop, je ne peux pas continuer comme ça!

Evidemment, pas question de les tuer. J'ai vu des nasses dans le genre de celles-ci qui les capturent vivants:

http://fr.jardins-animes.com/cage-pi...tml#avisclient

Ca me paraît bien, mais j'ai plein de questions avant de me lancer:

- quand poser le piège dans la journée? J'ai l'impression qu'ils sortent le soir, quand tout est calme, mais si je mets plusieurs heures à en attraper un et que je ne m'en aperçois pas tout de suite, est-ce que c'est dangereux pour lui de rester trop longtemps enfermé? (Dans les commentaires de cette nasse, une personne disait qu'ils pouvaient mourir de stress  :: )

- à quelle période le poser? Parce que je n'aimerais pas capturer une maman qui aurait quelque part des petits incapables de survivre...

- si des rats voient un de leurs copains se faire capturer, est-ce qu'ils ne vont pas se méfier ensuite?

- est-ce qu'il faut vraiment aller les relâcher à 5 km de chez moi, ou c'est une légende?

et enfin: est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de danger de se faire mordre?  :: 

Merci!

----------


## phacélie

si tu en vois dix, il y en a une centaine, à ce qu'on dit... 

j'ai eu le même cas de figure il y a plusieurs années, j'ai utilisé un piège comme celui que tu as.

la première chose à faire, à mon sens, est de réduire la quantité de grain que tu laisses à disposition de tes volailles/ faire une( des) distribution qui sera consommée rapidement  par elles sous tes yeux ( un peu comme les fermières faisaient autrefois ou comme pour les poissons d'un aquarium dont tu voudrais préserver la qualité de l'eau ).
de plus s'il en reste toujours un peu à disposition, peu de chances que les rats soient assez stupides (ils sont loin de l'être, à part les tous jeunes qui manquent d'expérience) pour aller chercher à manger dans ton piège  :: 

à partir de là, tu peux le poser  n'importe quand, mais il convient  d'y placer un bonne quantité de nourriture ( j'ai une fois récolté une dizaine de jeunes rats à la fois , incités à entrer parce qu'ils voyaient les autres attablés  ) et de ne pas attendre qu'il n'y ait plus rien à manger dedans pour venir contrôler.
parce que là le stress peut être ressenti par le(s) captif ( je n'en ai jamais trouvé aucun de mort )et communiqué aux autres à l'extérieur qui se méfieraient définitivement de ton dispositif.

à quelle période... ça c'est LE problème , les rats se reproduisent tout le temps, difficile d'être sûr qu'il n'y a pas de petits quelque-part, à part tenter de regarder le ventre pour voir si les mamelles sont visibles ou non... et de relâcher ensuite la bestiole en fonction de ce que tu vois... sachant qu'il y a peu de chances qu'elle revienne ensuite s'y faire prendre... :/

je les relâchais ( couvrir la cage pour limiter aussi le stress pendant le transport) à moins d'un kilomètre, certains ont dû revenir ( les éventuelles mamans motivées ?), mais j'en voyais beaucoup moins quand même après ça.

jamais eu de morsure pour ma part, tu peux mettre des gants de jardin si tu les crains  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Chez ma mère on s'est débarrassé d'une colonie de souris avec des nasses, sans qu'aucune ne meure de stress. Pour tout dire, si un jour, je ne pouvais pas les emmener assez loin (pas question de les relâcher près de maisons où les gens mettent du poison), je les plaçais dans de petites cages et elles mangeaient, buvaient, faisaient leur vie.

L'appât le plus efficace a été un mélange beurre, biscuit, chocolat.
Il parait que l'urine de chat les fait fuir, si tu peux déjà essayer d'en répandre autour des trous qu'ils utilisent

----------


## aurore

> si tu en vois dix, il y en a une centaine, à ce qu'on dit...


Oh la la, au secours si c'est vrai!!!  

Pour les graines, je n'en donne pas tant que ça, mais mes poules sont difficiles et elles trient les graines qu'elles aiment, et elles laissent les autres, donc il en reste toujours un peu.

En plus, à proximité, il y a 2 gros composteurs, donc les rats auraient quand même de quoi se nourrir (j'ai prévu de déplacer ces composteurs dans une autre partie du jardin, mais ça représente un sacré boulot...)

Merci de vos conseils à toutes en tout cas!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tu sais si leur galeries conduisent plus loin que ton poulailler ?
> 
> voir si un fumigene (innoffensif) coloré pourrait pas t'aider pour constater toutes les issues, et dans ce cas tout boucher sauf celles en dehors de ton terrain ?
> 
> je sais pas si c'est possible


Ils sont dans une partie du jardin pleine de creux et de bosses, avec un bois juste à côté, donc je suis quasi sure qu'il doit y avoir des galeries un peu partout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il parait que l'urine de chat les fait fuir, si tu peux déjà essayer d'en répandre autour des trous qu'ils utilisent


Hum, peut-être un bon moyen de rentabiliser toutes mes litières à chats: les verser dans les galeries!

----------


## phacélie

tu achètes un mélange spécial volailles ?
(j'ai fini par abandonner parce qu'elles étaient "difficiles" aussi et en laissaient plein pour un mélange plus simple : blé et maïs  :: )

je voulais juste ajouter que j'avais choisi un endroit d'accueil pour la colonie déplacée où les rats puissent se cacher immédiatement (mur effondré de grosses pierres  en bordure de bois avec ruisseau d'un côté, champ de l'autre).
 j' y avais apporté une bonne réserve de grain pour tenter de les faire rester dans le coin en attendant les copains des captures suivantes.

----------


## chanloue

espèrons qu ils acceptent de s établir là où tu le souhaites !!

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si le coin est bien choisi, pourquoi pas ? Leur mettre à manger encore quelques jours après le dernier lâchage, et puis après ils se débrouillent ...

----------


## aurore

> tu achètes un mélange spécial volailles ?
> (j'ai fini par abandonner parce qu'elles étaient "difficiles" aussi et en laissaient plein pour un mélange plus simple : blé et maïs )
> 
> je voulais juste ajouter que j'avais choisi un endroit d'accueil pour la colonie déplacée où les rats puissent se cacher immédiatement (mur effondré de grosses pierres  en bordure de bois avec ruisseau d'un côté, champ de l'autre).
>  j' y avais apporté une bonne réserve de grain pour tenter de les faire rester dans le coin en attendant les copains des captures suivantes.


Oui, j'achète un mélange, car déjà, le maïs, elles n'aiment plus, alors qu'elles adoraient avant (mes poules sont comme mes chats, affreusement difficiles!  ) et ne leur donner que du blé, je ne pense pas que ça soit équilibré. Et puis j'ai un coq depuis peu qui est difficile aussi... mais qui n'a pas les mêmes goûts que mes poules forcément.

J'ai pensé à un endroit où les relâcher qui serait parfait et assez loin de chez moi, mais c'est à 500m d'une maison isolée, donc d'une part c'est pas très sympa pour les habitants, et peut-être que eux ne se feront pas chier à capturer les rats vivants... faut que je continue mes recherches!

----------


## Saigure

> - quand poser le piège dans la journée? J'ai l'impression qu'ils sortent le soir, quand tout est calme, mais si je mets plusieurs heures à en attraper un et que je ne m'en aperçois pas tout de suite, est-ce que c'est dangereux pour lui de rester trop longtemps enfermé? (Dans les commentaires de cette nasse, une personne disait qu'ils pouvaient mourir de stress )


Effectivement en journée tu as moins de chance de les trapper, les rats sont des animaux plutôt nocturnes  :: . 
Pose ta nasse le plus tard possible en soirée. Ils y passeront peut être la nuit mais bon... Ce qui est embêtant ici c'est de ne pas savoir combien il y en a car il ne faudrait pas qu'ils finissent trop serrés :/. Après les nasses que j'ai vu rempli jusqu'à la gueule c'était des nasses que des connards laissaient poser des jours entiers avant de venir les rechercher et là les rats étaient over serrés et se battaient à mort. Une nuit ce n'est pas super long non plus...
 J'en avais acheté une pour trapper des rats dans les caves d'une cité qui allaient être muré il y a quelques années, ça avait été TRÈS efficace. Les loulous étaient stressés forcément mais bon, on avait pu les relâcher loin.





> - à quelle période le poser? Parce que je n'aimerais pas capturer une maman qui aurait quelque part des petits incapables de survivre...


Ca malheureusement... Tu ne pourras pas prévoir  :Frown: . 





> - si des rats voient un de leurs copains se faire capturer, est-ce qu'ils ne vont pas se méfier ensuite?


Si. Mais pas toujours. Et lappât de la bouffe est souvent tellement fort... J'en avais choppé 4 d'un coup donc c'était quand même rentable. 





> - est-ce qu'il faut vraiment aller les relâcher à 5 km de chez moi, ou c'est une légende?


Moi je dirai le plus loin possible ouai  :Big Grin: .





> et enfin: est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de danger de se faire mordre?


Clairement oui. Ils étaient po contents du tout les lascars et si ils avaient pu me défoncer les doigts ils l'auraient fait. Donc paire de gants de jardinage et tu te couvres les bras. 
Les morsures de rats même domestiques on met longtemps à en guérir et ça s'infecte facilement (morsure tout en profondeur mais pas très large donc qui se referme vite à la surface tout en continuant de douiller à l'intérieur). J'ai même une vieille cicatrice de morsure de ratou à un doigt qui est restée sensible avec les années. Bon heureusement pas toutes.

----------


## Saigure

> L'appât le plus efficace a été un mélange beurre, biscuit, chocolat.


Au même titre que les chiens le cacao est pas top pour les rats.
Appâter un rat n'est pas bien dur. Rien qu'une boite de pâtée pour chat et ils seront " à ton écoute"  :: .

----------


## Bolinette

Quand ils ont bouffé l'intégralité d'un paquet de papillote ça n'a pas eu l'air de les déranger.

----------


## Borium

Si tu veux laisser la naze plus longtemps tu peux la greffer a une cage plus spacieuse avec un peu de confort.

Tu trouve une cage à rat assez grande avec une petite porte, tu y met nourriture, eau, abrits suffisaments grands pour qu'ils soient confortable a plusieur. Tu prend une naze a bascule tu decoupe un trou de la taille de la porte dans la partie arrière qui doit séquestrer le rat, tu la greffe a la porte de ta cage solidement avec du fils de fer et tu la met dans un coin couverte par une bâche et tout les 3/4 jours tu emmène le tout en pleine nature, tu vide la cage et tu recommence ainsi de suite. Moins tu touchera a la cage, moins ils s'en m'éffirons. Et pareil, met la nouriture de tes poules en auge et retire l'auge a la tombé de la nuit. S'ils ont faim, ils se feront plus facilement prendre, ton poulailler est hermetique aux rats? Parce qu'ils risquent de s'en prendre a elles s'ils ont vraiment faim. Chez mes parents ils s'en était pris aux lapins et aux oiseaux..

----------


## aurore

Merci pour vos messages!

Je vis sur place et je suis motorisée, donc il n'est pas question que je les laisse poireauter dans la nasse pendant des jours (mais merci Borium du tuyau pour l'agrandissement  :: ). Je pensais plus à quelques heures, au pire une nuit.

Je pense que mon poulailler est hermétique, même si j'ai déjà trouvé un petit trou creusé dans le plancher  :: , mais au pire, ils pourront se gaver dans les composteurs...

----------


## phacélie

> espèrons qu ils acceptent de s établir là où tu le souhaites !!


si c'est à moi que ça s'adresse,  je leur propose de s'établir là, après ils acceptent où changent d'endroit, c'est leur vie  ::

----------


## aurore

Nasse commandée. Ya plus qu'à!

----------


## Saigure

> Quand ils ont bouffé l'intégralité d'un paquet de papillote ça n'a pas eu l'air de les déranger.


Ben tu m'étonnes que ça les a pas dérangé lol. C'est bon le chocolat, ça les attire et ça leur plaît, ça c'est pas le souci. Comme les chiens tu me diras. Pas fous les bestiaux. 
N'empêche que c'est quand même dangereux pour leur santé à tous. Donc autant ne pas prendre délibérément le risque alors qu'il y a 50 000 solutions qui elles sont sans danger aucun et tout aussi efficaces  :: .

----------


## Columba

Je n'ai pas eu d'invasion de rats mais de souris. Pour éviter qu'elles rentrent dans la volière on a finit par tout bétonner, comme ça plus de galerie. On a toujours grillagé au plus fin aussi (mailles carrées 13 x 13 mm).

Il est vraiment très important de leur retirer l'accès la nourriture pour éviter qu'ils ne prolifèrent... Après attention aux poules si elles sont mal protégées car ils peuvent effectivement s'en prendre à elles s'ils n'ont rien d'autre.

Chez moi avant les travaux je retirais les mangeoires au moins la nuit. Il y en avait qui venaient manger en plein jour mais ça limitait quand même le nourrissage. 

Pour le composteur on n'a jamais eu de rongeurs pour en profiter car on a grillagé au sol l'emplacement et le couvercle ferme bien. Il n'y a que les insectes et autres petits invertébrés qui peuvent festoyer.

----------


## aurore

Nasse reçu, mais endroit de relâchage pas encore trouvé  :: 

Mais va falloir que je me dépêche, parce que tout à l'heure, j'en ai vu 2 gros en plein après-midi  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Tu peux aussi investir dans une mangeoire "anti-nuisibles" qui se déclenche au poids des poules seulement, pour éviter que d'autres ne s'installent après ton trappage... Parce que si l'auberge est bonne, elle ne reste jamais vide longtemps!

----------


## aurore

Premier essai hier soir: je m'attendais naïvement à en trapper au moins un, surtout que j'avais sorti l'artillerie lourde côté appât, avec un sachet fraîcheur pour chats... mais nada! Je les voyais autour en train de finir ce que les poules avaient foutu par terre, mais aucun ne s'est approché du piège  :: 

Bon, j'imagine qu'il faut qu'ils s'habituent à sa présence...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, on conseille de laisser appâté 2/3 jours sans déclenchement (quand c'est une trappe) pour que les animaux s'habituent à le voir dans le décor...

----------


## ninja

j'ai le même cas, des galerie sous mon poulailler...j'ai acheté cette nasse mais aucun ne s'est fait prendre.
Le danger avec les rats ce sont les maladies qu'ils peuvent transmettre, j'ai des chiens et je ne tient pas à ce qu'ils attrapent une leptospirose car même vaccinés c'est possible.
Donc en solution naturelle je ne vois pas quoi faire

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ben le danger c'est aussi que le jour où ils n'ont pas assez de graines à manger ils s'attaquent aux poules...
C'est  pas souvent, mais ça arrivé! J'ai perdu une poule naine comme ça, qui couvait, ils l'ont mangée par en-dessous (et les oeufs avec. C'étaient des oeufs de perdrix récupérés par un agriculteur juste devant son élagueuse).

----------


## aurore

Ben zut alors, vous me déprimez...

Ceci dit, même si je me fichais du sort des rats, je ne pourrais pas envisager de solution plus "musclée": trop peur qu'un chien, une poule ou même un chat soit une victime collatérale.

----------


## Sha-ka

Il faut supprimer les sources de nourriture, ou à défaut les protéger pour qu'ils ne puissent plus y avoir accès. Le souci c'est qu'il va falloir surveiller tes sources de nourriture mais aussi ceux des voisins, ce qui est déjà plus compliqué. Mais mettre des grilles sur les points de nourriture devrait les empêcher d'y accéder. 
Ou alors, adopte une fouine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aurore

Si j'adopte une fouine, je n'ai plus ni rats, ni poules...  ::

----------


## phacélie

patience, les rats sont malins donc méfiants, ils ne se précipitent pas comme ça sur un truc nouveau  :: 
(et tant qu'ils trouvent à se nourrir sans avoir _besoin_ d'entrer dans la nasse...)
j'aurais eu peur d'attirer une fouine en plus des rats, moi, en appâtant avec de la pâtée pour chat...
ici, ils volaient facilement les oeufs mais n'ont jamais attaqué les poules.
je n'ai pas bien compris : tu leur donnes la nourriture dans le local où elles dorment  ou dehors ?  ::

----------


## aurore

Voilà leur poulailler:



Je le ferme tous les soirs quand elles sont couchées.

Pour l'instant, choux blanc avec la nasse, mais il faut dire que je ne la mets que quelques heures le soir, quand tous les autres animaux sont rentrés, qu'il fait encore suffisamment jour pour la manipuler et aller mettre les rats ailleurs si jamais j'arrivais à en trapper. Je ne la mets pas non plus les jours où j'ai la flemme d'aller vérifier régulièrement (mon poulailler est loin de ma maison), etc... Donc forcément, les rats n'ont pas vraiment le temps de s'habituer. Mais l'idée qu'ils puissent rester coincés dedans toute une nuit ou pendant des heures me répugne  ::

----------


## Styx

Le mieux quand même c'est le chien... 
Alors okay c'est la solution " musclée" mais bon , moi j'ai une écurie et voilà les rats que je me tapais , les chevaux font toujours tomber plein de grain par terre...

Et bien la solution a été d'emmener mes chiens avec moi, tout les jours et tout les jours elles en tuaient un ou deux et puis les rats ont fini par partir .



Je sais que c'est pas forcément la solution préférée mais un rat peut transmettre pas mal de maladie aux chevaux tout comme aux chiens , il peut aussi s'attaquer à tes poules .
Donc moi c'est la solution la plus radicale et la plus naturelle que j'ai trouvé, les rats ont quitté les lieux d'eux même

----------


## ARAMIS1

bonjour a vous ici,
attention quand meme les rats proliferent tres, trop vite et plus il y en aura plus ils seront vecteurs de maladies pour les autres animaux mais aussi pour l'humain l'urine de chat ne les fait pas fuir un chat oui quand il en aura tué un ou deux les autres disparaitront c'est le prix a payer....c'est pourquoi a la campagne on a tous ou presque des chats depuis la nuit des temps.......Un de mes chats il y a longtemps s'est fait mechamment castrer par un gros rat . animalement votre

----------


## phacélie

... heureusement qu' Aurore a indiqué _pacifiquement_ dans le titre  :: 

peut-être ai-je tort, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse se "débarrasser" totalement des rats, on ne les verra plus si on les inquiète/massacre d'une manière où d'une autre, mais les plus âgés sont en général prudents (sinon, ils ne seraient pas devenus âgés  :: )
c'est sûr, les chiens sont capables d'en tuer pas mal... mais les  chats, je n'en ai jamais vu un seul s'y attaquer (sauf s'il s'agit d'une chatte ayant des petits)

Aurore, si tu permets, je trouve que la nourriture est trop proche du dortoir et que le tout est particulièrement cosy/abrité : sûr que les rats se sentent bien tranquilles quant ils passent à table...
ça peut se fermer pour la nuit, j'espère, ce "passage à cases" qui donne accès à la mangeoire depuis l'intérieur du dortoir ?

----------


## Saigure

Rha flûte  :Frown: . C'est vrai que moi j'avais trappé des rats sauvages mais qui vivaient sans une source régulière de nourriture à côté, ce qui change la donne visiblement...  
Croisage de doigts pour que ça finisse par fonctionner.

----------


## aurore

J'avoue que si j'avais des chiens qui aimaient instinctivement tuer des bestioles, chez qui c'était inscrit dans leurs gênes, je crois que je les laisserais régler le problème à leur façon, mais il se trouve que ce n'est pas le cas  :: 

Un seul de mes chats a accès à l'extérieur, c'est un "excellent" chasseur de souris, mulots, même petits lapins, mais il a suffisamment à faire près de la maison, il ne va pas là où sont les rats (ceci expliquant sans doute pourquoi les rats se plaisent là-bas).

Saïgure, lors de ton prochain passage, je veux bien que tu me fasses un coaching "comment rendre mon poulailler moins cosy pour les rats"  ::  

Phacélie: je te rassure, il y a une petite grille au niveau de l'ouverture au dessus de la mangeoire: un rat ne peut pas passer (mais une souris oui, en revanche: l'hiver, elles aiment bien venir se réchauffer dans la paille...))

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aurore, si tu permets, je trouve que la nourriture est trop proche du dortoir et que le tout est particulièrement cosy/abrité : sûr que les rats se sentent bien tranquilles quant ils passent à table...


Je ne comprends pas bien où il faudrait que je mette la nourriture pour que ce soit moins cosy  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

coucou Aurore 
on a réussi a en prendre en laissant la nasse la nuit en mettant des rondelles de saucisson et en couvrant la nasse avec une vieille bâche il faut aussi éviter de manipuler la nasse à main nue (mettre des gants) ils vont pas mourir en une nuit s'ils sont trappes 
(ps Hermes vous fait le bonjour il est devenu chanteur il a goutté aux boites et monsieur sait l'heure à laquelle il va en avoir donc on a un concert...........)

----------


## phacélie

> Je ne comprends pas bien où il faudrait que je mette la nourriture pour que ce soit moins cosy


loin de la maison des poules ( déjà pour la dissocier de "c'est ici le restau" dans l'idée des rats   ), en terrain plus dégagé / sur un genre de plateau qui te permette de récupérer ce qu'elles ont mis à côté de la mangeoire (si tu tiens à en mettre une) avant la nuit (où il n'y aurait plus que la nasse comme source de nourriture) /au milieu de l'enclos  :: 
(et puis envisager de faire une dalle dans la partie abritée aussi...)

----------


## aurore

> (et puis envisager de faire une dalle dans la partie abritée aussi...)


Pourquoi faire une dalle? En plus c'est l'endroit où mes poules aiment le plus prendre leurs bains de poussière: c'est plein de nid de poules:

J'ai éloigné un peu la gamelle, et d'ailleurs, aujourd'hui, j'ai remplacé leurs gamelles en inox faciles à renverser par une grosse gamelle en terre cuite bien lourde, comme ça, elles en mettront déjà moins par terre.

je n'ai pas retiré la trappe ce soir: on verra demain matin...

----------


## phacélie

une dalle, ça ne fait pas rêver  :: 
ce serait pour que les galeries des rats n'y aboutissent pas directement, si tu as du mal à les déplacer ailleurs, pour que tes poules ne risquent pas de se faire mordre par en dessous. 
(je me doute que tes volailles préfèrent la poussière préservée à l'abri, à la terre probablement mouillée de l'extérieur pour prendre leur bain, tu pourrais y mettre une baignoire si tu optais pour une dalle)

----------


## partenaire77

Les rats ont leurs restaurants, leurs hôtels, leur réseau routier, leurs abris anti-aériens...
Ils adorent les passages derrière de vieilles planches ou les tas de tuiles alignés le long d'un mur, les bottes de paille ou les caisses en bois où ils pourront ronger des portes d'entrée, les buissons de ronces ou d'orties.
Si vous modifiez un élément, ils sont capables de s'adapter alors il faut tenter d'agir sur l'ensemble de leur environnement.
Ce qui m'embête c'est que sur la photo tout semble déjà très net alors je me demande s'ils n'ont pas trouvé le fouillis qui leur manque chez les voisins.
Pour la trappe  il faut la laisser ouverte sur un passage fréquenté, souvent le long d'un mur, et appâter à proximité en évitant qu'ils aient trop de nourriture, avant de tenter de la faire fonctionner.

----------


## aurore

> Les rats ont leurs restaurants, leurs hôtels, leur réseau routier, leurs abris anti-aériens...


J'aime bien cette description, et parfois, en voyant le nombres de trous à proximité plus ou moins immédiate de mon poulailler, je me dis qu'il doit y avoir une vraie ville en dessous (et qu'une jour à force de faire des galeries, la butte va finir par s'écrouler   !!!

Du fouillis, il n'y en a pas DANS le poulailler, mais il y en a plein autour, à commencer par les composteurs, que je déplace progressivement.

Et si en plus ils aiment les buissons d'orties, je suis foutue!!!

Pour info, je n'ai pas de voisins à moins de 500m, donc à droite c'est un champ, à gauche un genre de sous-bois, donc ils sont tranquilos tous ces rats!

----------


## aurore

Surprise ce matin: au moment où je commençais à me dire que la solution pacifique ne marchait pas, j'ai trouvé 3 ratous dans ma nasse  ::  Effrayés mais pas blessés. 

Je les ai emmenés à environ 2-3 km de chez moi (je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre endroit plus éloigné, qui soit près d'un point d'eau, pas trop près d'une maison, etc). J'espère que ça suffira...

Du coup, ma nasse sent affreusement mauvais (avec sans doute des phéromones de stress à fond). Avec quoi est-ce que je peux la nettoyer pour pouvoir la réutiliser?

----------


## Saigure

Et 3 de moins c'est déjà ça de pris  :Smile: .
Je désinfecterai avec de l'eau bien chaude et du vinaigre perso. Pas cher, efficace et pas toxique, c'est ce avec quoi j'ai toujours nettoyé mes cages de ratounets.

----------


## aurore

OK, je vais faire ça! Je ne voulais pas me lancer dans un nettoyage avec un produit dont ils détesteraient l'odeur.

----------


## Saigure

L'odeur s'évapore assez vite, pas de souci de ce côté là  :: . Laisse bien sécher à l'air libre avant de la remettre en place.

----------


## phacélie

des nouvelles, Aurore ?

----------


## aurore

Rien depuis ma seule mais triple prise il y a quelques semaines, mais c'est dû au fait que j'ai du boulot par dessus la tête, et que si je choppais des ratous pendant la nuit, je n'aurais pas le temps d'aller les relâcher dans un délai correct le lendemain.

Il me semble que j'en vois moins à proximité du poulailler... mais ils doivent être planqués ailleurs, je ne me fais pas d'illusions!

----------


## phacélie

eh oui, il y a plus de sources possibles de nourriture un peu partout pour eux à cette saison.

----------


## johndoex3x

Bonjour
J'ai eu le même problème durant des années.
Cela m'a coûté une fortune en poisons, cages, pièges divers......

J4ai peut être trouvé une solution, en tout cas, c'est la première fois depuis longtemps que je n'ai pa de raats dans le poulailler.

Mon idée se base sur 2 idées:

1 les rats viennent car il y a à manger
2 les pièges ne fonctionnent pas bien car les rats sont méfiants et privilégient leur survie


Pour la nourriture, j'ai installé une mangeoire à pédale. Fini le restaurant libre service pour tous les rongeurs de la région.
Pour les éloigner plus efficacement, j'ai trouvé sur internet des articles sur l'effet de l'odeur des passages de chats sur les rats. Je saupoudre donc à chaque nettoyage de la litière du chat, une peu de litière (j'utilise de la litière végétale) à la sortie des trous et autour de la mangeoire à pédale.
Les trous de sortie des rats se sont rebouchés naturellement en l'espace de 15 jours, aujourd'hui, aucun n'est actif......
peut être la fin de mon calvaire, en espérant que mon expérience puisse vous être utile.
Pascal

----------


## mer064

J'avais mis aussi de la litière des chats, de la menthe fraichement coupée, de l'HE d'arbre à thé et tout désinfecté au vinaigre.

Quand je nettoie le poulailler (environ 1/semaine) je refais la même chose, nettoyage au vinaigre, HE de menthe et d'arbre à thé, de la litière des chats, depuis je ne plus revu des rats.
mes chats vont aussi très souvent au poulailler  (les salauds, ils épient les oiseaux) je pense que leur odeur reste aussi pour faire fuir les rats.

Je ne les vois plus (les rats) cela ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas...j'espère que ce rituel les a éloignés...

----------


## aurore

Mon souci c'est d'une part que j'ai des poules hyper difficiles (plus que des chats!) donc elles laissent toujours trainer plein de bouffe. Et aussi que comme autre source d'alimentation pour les rats, j'ai plusieurs composteurs dans le terrain qui sont de véritables hôtels à rats! Donc entre le poulailler et les composteurs, ils se sont fait une vraie petite ville...

Ils se sont fait discrets cet été, cet automne et au début de l'hiver, mais là, ils doivent trouver que l'hiver est long et j'ai plein de nouveaux trous qui apparaissent...  ::

----------


## mer064

En effet aurore, ça se complique avec les composteurs...

----------

